# What are they called and where can I get one?



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

kennedy products


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

https://www.kennedytiedown.com/


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Fritz said:


> I need one of those flush nuts for my deck, you know to attach the eye bolt and chain that will keep my casting platform from blowing away. Do they have a name and does anyone know where I can get one?
> 
> Thanks


https://www.kennedytiedown.com/kits

Here’s one.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Perfect! Thanks guys, just ordered two.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Fritz said:


> I need one of those flush nuts for my deck, you know to attach the eye bolt and chain that will keep my casting platform from blowing away. Do they have a name and does anyone know where I can get one?


I like the one Birdsall makes.

https://marineproducts.net/hold-down-system-for-casting-platforms/


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2020)

I like this one from Accon marine, but so do they!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> I like this one from Accon marine, but so do they!


Accon is like Yeti for marine hardware.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have one of their pop-up cleats that’s every bit of thirty years old and still working like it was brand new... I figure I got my money’s worth.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Someone did a homemade version on a build thread a while back. Like they glassed in a handle or something. Maybe someone with a better memory than I will chime in. Was a great idea.


----------

